# Smokey Eyes of a DarkSoul (1st tutorial-be gentle!)



## amenonine (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey lovelies!

This is my very very very first tutorial!  I've never made a tutorial of ANY kind before this -- and wow it was time consuming.  I had good reason anyhow (being home all day sitting infront of the computer gets boring real fast).  I've been inspired by everyone here to play and have fun with make-up.  

I had fun making this tutorial, and I hope its alright for you guys!   I'm no pro, but I think this tutorial is just showing you guys more on how much fun I'm having with make-up haha.  

(sorry for the small pics >_<;; )

Equipment:





(Its pretty  much all there except for MAC SF foundation in NC30 and Maybelline's SkyHigh Curls Mascara)
Face/cheeks:
L'oreal True Match Concealer Neutral
MAC Pressed Powder NC20 
FANCL Bright & Colorful Viel as a highlight
Physician's Formula Shimmer Strip in Waikiki/Peachy Glow
everyday Minerals B&B Blush

Eyes:
Maybelline's Liquid eyeliner in BLACK
Prestige Waterproof Pencil Liner in black
DarkSoul Pigment 
Deckchair Pigment (Small sample jar, ignore the gold jar of pigment dust)
Annabelle Cosmetics Eyeshadow in Carbon 
Tony&Tina Universal Eyeshadow Quad (I just used the "ivory" color in there)

Lips: 
Anna Sui: SUI Rouge G 301
MAC Clear Lipglass

Brushes were from a Costco Set haha... Its an alright set.  I can't wait to get my hands on some MAC or other awesome brushes..

OKAY!  
Time to start !
Of course with a BARE and CLEAN face :3





I moisturize my lips with a simple chapstick (yay for lip ice!)





[Note: you can skip this part if you know the whole routine with foundation+concealer+powder--lol but this is how I do it]

Conceal Any Problemt areas




and blend into skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I used my fingers because its a lot easier for me (plus I don't have a brush :O ) 

Apply the Foundation




My foundation is MAC Studio Fix in NC30 :O
and blend in with a brush.  I find using the brush to paint on foundation works so much better than a sponge...

Powder time XD




to even out the foundation -- I used a big powder brush. 




powder down to the jawline just incase there are any noticable lines.  


First steps are complete! 







Time for the eyes!
I grab my liquid liner and I line just the top part of my eyes with it.  I made it thick/bold because I want to make a very bold smokey look later.




You don't have to be neat at this point. and if you make mistakes (I've made plenty) then you can always clean it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You see? Bold :O I used the liner to fill up to my crease.  My eyes are a bit uneven : \ so yeah it looks like crap now lol





IF you're using a fluid line or something, You can smudge it a bit so you can get rid of any harsh lines. 

Grab that Carbon eyeshadow and a brush.




Load up the brush with the Carbon:








Apply it over the black liner and a little bit past it like this:




This is what it should look like when finished:





Now, grab the Dark Soul Pigment (this is the fun part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




You can use the same brush, but I grabbed a smaller brush and loaded it up with Dark Soul. 
I applied it right over the black eyeliner and blended it into the carbon just a little bit.




A comparison:
(Right eye has the darksoul and the left doesnt)




see its so much darker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Both my eyes have Darksoul on them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Okay I was a bit stupid, and it got messy NOT TO WORRY You can always clean it up.  (now IF only I had remembered the loose powder under the eyes--yeah that helps a lot and I learned that from the awesome people of specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




CLEAN !





Grab the Deckchair Pigment 




and with the eyeshadow brush, apply it to the brow bones and blend into the carbon




yeah ! 

Line your eyes with a pencil liner 




Line the bottom waterline only half way with the black pencil liner
Follow it up with Darksoul on the bottom lid





then I grabbed the nice ivory color from the quad 




and applied it to the inner corners of my eyes for a highlight





Finished the eyedshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








curl the lashes and apply the mascara 




(excuse the funny face)




A close up of the eyes:





(continued in next post)


----------



## amenonine (Jun 22, 2007)

Next comes the bronzer 




I applied it to the corners of my forehead and around my jaw to "contour" a little bit I guess >_>;;









Next comes the B&B blush from Everyday Minerals








everyone loves the funny face that comes with applying blush...

Highlighting the cheekbones and nose/nosebridge/forehead














Time for the lips !!




Anna Sui's lipsticks come in a cool rose shape container, AND it smells like roses.




Followed up with some clear lipglass.
I think this is my favourite because its so shiney and it lasts so long!

Voila !




Finished haha 
It too me so long !





Me in Natural light 
(My eyes look like panda eyes... just a little bit)
With Flash:





And a fun pic for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








okay i admit my tutorial sucks !
I'll be more descriptive next time lol... 
thanks for looking!
Also, I wouldn't mind some tips XD ahhaha I'm no proffessional anyhow.. and yes I'm pretty nervous about posting this tutorial up because its my first haha

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3 Much much love to you all!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 22, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jun 22, 2007)

you did an awesome job for a tutorial!


----------



## msmack (Jun 22, 2007)

fantastic, your such a cutie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the pic of you in your glasses!


----------



## Thanaell (Jun 22, 2007)

SO cool, really!


----------



## amenonine (Jun 22, 2007)

omgosh XD thanks everyone!
I just realized I have a retarded kissy face going on in a lot of my pics hahaha


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 22, 2007)

wow. thanks!!!!


----------



## macface (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice I wanna try those costco brushes are they ok?


----------



## amenonine (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_very nice I wanna try those costco brushes are they ok?_

 
The costco brushes are alright.  So far the Eyeshadow brushes are pretty good, but the powder brush, blush brush, and bronzer brush sometimes irritates my skin.  I really don't like the bronzer brush that comes with it.  
but for what I paid for the set (~$20CAD) theres a lot of brushes to play with!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 22, 2007)

very simple and quick. maybe detailed pics or close ups of application would be good. otherwise great job


----------



## Jayne (Jun 22, 2007)

great job! 
thanks for posting


----------



## Emmi (Jun 22, 2007)

Great tut!! Love it.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU MAKE SMOKEY EYES LOOKS SO EASY.. VERY PRETTY.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like this tut. :]


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

You are so pretty! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Jun 22, 2007)

you're really pretty (even without makeup!) and i love what you are wearing

nice tutorial


----------



## amenonine (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks everyone <3!!!

It was so hard taking pics while applying the makeup :\
I'lll try harder next time XD


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you did a perfect job. I loved the tut, thank you so much, I'm going to try that application technique for smoky eyes-I *need* carbon now!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You look gorgeous, and your glasses are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again xx


----------



## breathless (Jun 23, 2007)

no need to be nervous. you did wonderful!


----------



## User49 (Jun 23, 2007)

For a first tut this is great! I really enjoyed reading it and the pictures were clear!


----------



## goink (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amenonine* 

 
_The costco brushes are alright.  So far the Eyeshadow brushes are pretty good, but the powder brush, blush brush, and bronzer brush sometimes irritates my skin.  I really don't like the bronzer brush that comes with it.  
but for what I paid for the set (~$20CAD) theres a lot of brushes to play with!_

 
you can purchase the costco brush set in canada??
i bought mine in the bellingham costco. 
try shoppers drug mart's quo brush line. i use their blush brush as a powder brush. it's very soft!


----------



## amenonine (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_you can purchase the costco brush set in canada??
i bought mine in the bellingham costco. 
try shoppers drug mart's quo brush line. i use their blush brush as a powder brush. it's very soft!_

 
yeah i was able to find a set in canada XD (Richmond, BC)
Omg, and I just found out how awesome the QUO brushes are !!  I want the powder brush because its sooo soft!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

hey,i reallllly love your tut...u are pretty oso...it's simple yet gorgeous...thanks


----------

